# Tudor v Rolex



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

So I was having a good 'watch Porn' internet session this morning, and I seem to find myself much preferring Tudor over Rolex (but Omega over both  )

is just me or are Tudor making the nicer looking watches out of the 2? Ignoring price and the other bits, simply to look at I think they are winning.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Personally I don't think you can get a better quality watch for the money Tudor want. They also have this amazing idea whereby you can walk into a shop and buy one right there and then :laughing2dw:


----------



## TWRG (Sep 13, 2019)

Very subjective of course. Only you can decide what's better looking. Personally, I love Tudor and have several. And I love Rolex, and have several. For the money, Tudor rocks!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Never had a "Roles".

Prefer this though.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Seeing as realistically at the moment you can only buy purple or yellow OPs, bi-metal DJs or the odd Explorer ,,, I would say that Tudor smash Rolex out of the park on choice and style because you can actually purchase from ADs there and then any of the Tudor range with the exception of a couple of models. Value wise Tudor is an exceptional offering. My only criticism of Tudor personally is that many of their watches are styled too much for the Asian market and Rolex obviously style their watches to a world market. But again it matters not on the last point, because the watches are not actually available to buy.

Omega too is still good value in my books because they are constantly investing in improvements to movements and content. The latest Aquaterra for instance is a fantastic watch for £4K and is a better prospect than the Rolex equivalent in bi-metal at twice the price.

Also the Omega De Ville is a watch that often sails under the radar but for me is about the best formal watch you can buy in that price range.

You will still hear the idiotic "Tudor is a poor mans Rolex" from the odd fruitcake who still thinks that theoretical watches you can not buy New are better than ones built pretty much the same for a fraction of the cost that you can buy.... but not heard that old chestnut on here for a while....


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> Personally I don't think you can get a better quality watch for the money Tudor want. They also have this amazing idea whereby you can walk into a shop and buy one right there and then :laughing2dw:


 Such as the black bay GMT....oh wait!

:laughing2dw:


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

relaxer7 said:


> Personally I don't think you can get a better quality watch for the money Tudor want. They also have this amazing idea whereby you can walk into a shop and buy one right there and then :laughing2dw:


 Is there no longer a waiting list for the BB58?


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

As an owner of both (and Omega) each are nice in their own way. Rolex by and large have retained a rather conservative line up which is good in that you are not bombarded with endless "limited edition" nonsense like other brands.

Tudor seem to be were Rolex can experiment and do things a little different which means both are good in their own right.


----------



## MSC (Dec 12, 2018)

Personally I think the Tudor Black Bay style hands are very ugly, otherwise I may have been tempted to get one.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

The three top selling luxury brands currently in my local AD are : Omega , Breitling , Tudor in that order. Each offers something either subtly different , or boldly different and as mentioned above are good in their own right. Anecdotal evidence recently is that younger "jauntier" guys are gravitating towards Tudor whilst older more experienced buyers are tending towards Breitling and Omega. Given the range that Tudor offer , that would seem paradoxical however for every 10 Tudor watches sold in my local , 7 are BB heritage divers or Pelagos. Its not scientific and just my local one but I would assume that the marketing of these companies is achieving pretty much what it's setting out to do.

What is also interesting is that the AD gained Tudor as a brand 18 months ago at the expense of a competitor 100 metres away that was selling both Rolex and Tudor .... Its appears that in many locations Rolex do not want the two brands at the same AD for reasons I can not really understand ... because the empty tumbleweed Rolex displays are clearly not "loosing" sales to the stocked and ready sister brand because there are not any to sell in the first place. So I found this a little odd .... but it seems to be the case because after a modest bit of research it does appear that the strategy is also being enforced in other selected areas.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> younger "jauntier" guys


 That's me. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

I didn't intend to get into the value/cost/availability thing, honest.

i was just going by the styling, and out of the 2, I prefer the look of the Tudors.

and yes, I blame auto correct for the title, which obviously you can't change once you realise


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Richard734 said:


> i was just going by the styling, and out of the 2, I prefer the look of the Tudors.


 I hear many prefer the case profile on the BBs compared to the newer broader lugged Subs ( one reason that the older Subs with the narrower Lugs are sought after in Mint Condition ) ... But having said that The new Subs are still cherished and liked ... @Richy I seem to remember has Both ,,,, newer Sub and BB ....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I hear many prefer the case profile on the BBs


 I thought you said they were "uncomfortable" with sharp edges ?


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> I thought you said they were "uncomfortable" with sharp edges ?


 I did.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I did.


 I see.


----------



## TWRG (Sep 13, 2019)

MSC said:


> Personally I think the Tudor Black Bay style hands are very ugly, otherwise I may have been tempted to get one.


 I hear you, and for years I wouldn't touch Tudor, but then I did and since I have never looked back. Think I have 11 Tudor in the collection now.



Yanto said:


> Is there no longer a waiting list for the BB58?


 I believe there still is a wait on these. I was offered one recently and was excited to go see it at my local AD. Didn't buy it though. Just looked too small on my wrist.



JonnyOldBoy said:


> The three top selling luxury brands currently in my local AD are : Omega , Breitling , Tudor in that order. Each offers something either subtly different , or boldly different and as mentioned above are good in their own right. Anecdotal evidence recently is that younger "jauntier" guys are gravitating towards Tudor whilst older more experienced buyers are tending towards Breitling and Omega. Given the range that Tudor offer , that would seem paradoxical however for every 10 Tudor watches sold in my local , 7 are BB heritage divers or Pelagos. Its not scientific and just my local one but I would assume that the marketing of these companies is achieving pretty much what it's setting out to do.
> 
> What is also interesting is that the AD gained Tudor as a brand 18 months ago at the expense of a competitor 100 metres away that was selling both Rolex and Tudor .... Its appears that in many locations Rolex do not want the two brands at the same AD for reasons I can not really understand ... because the empty tumbleweed Rolex displays are clearly not "loosing" sales to the stocked and ready sister brand because there are not any to sell in the first place. So I found this a little odd .... but it seems to be the case because after a modest bit of research it does appear that the strategy is also being enforced in other selected areas.


 My local Rolex dealer recently got out of also stocking Tudor as they could not keep up with the high-street stores constantly discounting the list prices. They didn't want to do that and so could not compete. Same reasons they also ditched Omega and Zenith too. Tudor, Omega, Zenith, and others, are generally present on the high street and unless it a brand new or rare model there's always a discount to be had if you just ask - and a bigger discount if you are a good negotiator.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TWRG said:


> My local Rolex dealer recently got out of also stocking Tudor as they could not keep up with the high-street stores constantly discounting the list prices. They didn't want to do that and so could not compete.


 If they are a Rolex AD then as part of their "agreement" with the mother brand Rolex , they are A. not allowed to discount Either brand and B. Not allowed to issue IFC of more than 24 months...


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

TWRG said:


> I hear you, and for years I wouldn't touch Tudor, but then I did and since I have never looked back. Think I have 11 Tudor in the collection now.
> 
> I believe there still is a wait on these. I was offered one recently and was excited to go see it at my local AD. Didn't buy it though. Just looked too small on my wrist.
> 
> My local Rolex dealer recently got out of also stocking Tudor as they could not keep up with the high-street stores constantly discounting the list prices. They didn't want to do that and so could not compete. Same reasons they also ditched Omega and Zenith too. Tudor, Omega, Zenith, and others, are generally present on the high street and unless it a brand new or rare model there's always a discount to be had if you just ask - and a bigger discount if you are a good negotiator.


 Can I ask how much discount they offered you on the BB58 you tried please?


----------



## TWRG (Sep 13, 2019)

Yanto said:


> Can I ask how much discount they offered you on the BB58 you tried please?


 Sorry, we never got to talking price as I didn't want it. I would not have expected any discount whatsoever in fairness. They have a long waiting list for that watch.



JonnyOldBoy said:


> If they are a Rolex AD then as part of their "agreement" with the mother brand Rolex , they are A. not allowed to discount Either brand and B. Not allowed to issue IFC of more than 24 months...


 Perhaps ADs are not allowed to discount but most will on hard to shift pieces. Not a cat in hell's chance on the popular stuff of course.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

TWRG said:


> Sorry, we never got to talking price as I didn't want it. I would not have expected any discount whatsoever in fairness. They have a long waiting list for that watch.


 Thanks. Not heard of any BB58 being offered at a discount. Or indeed being readily available to just walk in and buy.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

TWRG said:


> Perhaps ADs are not allowed to discount but most will on hard to shift pieces. Not a cat in hell's chance on the popular stuff of course.


 Tudor ADs sometimes get "sales stock" issued to them by the manufacturer at preferential prices usually for watches that are towards the end of their intended sales cycle. In the UK the law states that that can only happen if the Sales Items have been continuously on sale and at the full price at that AD unless otherwise explicitly stated etc etc ....

Spotting these Tudor "specials" is also a good way to second guess which models are to be replaced fairly soon.

Regards discounting of regular non-sales watch models, ADs can use a number of means (all legal) to discount watches without "discounting watches" but the Brand sometimes is "breathing down their neck" to make sure all kudos is preserved.

Its a soupy business.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I hear many prefer the case profile on the BBs compared to the newer broader lugged Subs ( one reason that the older Subs with the narrower Lugs are sought after in Mint Condition ) ... But having said that The new Subs are still cherished and liked ... @Richy I seem to remember has Both ,,,, newer Sub and BB ....


 I have a sub and GMT while the lugs on the sub are a bit thicker than the old version it's nothing really remarkable. The BB is rather thick but considering how people seem to swoon over the Seiko MM that looks like a metal fruit bowl on the wrist the BB really isn't a problem to wear.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I hear many prefer the case profile on the BBs compared to the newer broader lugged Subs ( one reason that the older Subs with the narrower Lugs are sought after in Mint Condition ) ... But having said that The new Subs are still cherished and liked ... @Richy I seem to remember has Both ,,,, newer Sub and BB ....


 My LV has the old style case and my GMT was the newer bigger lug case.

The difference to both to look at and wear is barely noticeable.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

BondandBigM said:


> My LV has the old style case and my GMT was the newer bigger lug case.
> 
> The difference to both to look at and wear is barely noticeable.


 The watch world thrives on differences that are barely noticeable.



ZenArcade said:


> I have a sub and GMT while the lugs on the sub are a bit thicker than the old version it's nothing really remarkable. The BB is rather thick but considering how people seem to swoon over the Seiko MM that looks like a metal fruit bowl on the wrist the BB really isn't a problem to wear.


 I really enjoyed my BB ... the flat case was not a main issue in itself , but due to my wrist profile the sharp lug ends were.... Its still a watch I always recommend to people who ask me about watches whilst pointing out that feature ... oh and the fact the leather strap mine originally came on was crap.


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> ... @Richy I seem to remember has Both ,,,, newer Sub and BB ....


 Well I did......

I got a Tudor Black Bay (ETA) and to be honest it was a great watch. Wore lovely and quality was excellent. But to be honest I bought this thinking I would wait for ever for my Sub ND. I didn't and ended up with both along with a SMP and Speedmaster Rattrapante.

IMHO:

Rolex Sub is a lovely classic watch and is one I will never part with. But with the BB I felt I had two similar watches, not in looks as they are totally different, but the style, so the Tudor has now been traded. Time keeping wise both were excellent and to me the price difference makes Tudor a no brainer if you are looking to spend less. However I think some of the Tudors are fugly, and the classic looks of the Rolex wins on most models. Quality however you will struggle to beat them at that price.

Omega on the other hand, IMO make some lovely watches. So the Tudor was traded for an Omega Speedmaster Mk2 Rio Ltd Ed. This has filled my Chrono slot and the Rattrapante has been sold.

NEXT WEEK IT COULD CHANGE AGAIN !


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> The watch world thrives on differences that are barely noticeable.
> 
> I really enjoyed my BB ... the flat case was not a main issue in itself , but due to my wrist profile the sharp lug ends were.... Its still a watch I always recommend to people who ask me about watches whilst pointing out that feature ... oh and the fact the leather strap mine originally came on was crap.


 Tudor leather straps are indeed poor. Seem to be good quality leather just poorly made.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Richy said:


> NEXT WEEK IT COULD CHANGE AGAIN !


 You are the Speedy Gonzalez of the watch forum.... LOL ....











ZenArcade said:


> Tudor leather straps are indeed poor. Seem to be good quality leather just poorly made.


 Yep the leather was fabulous , but the design was flawed. The buckle adjustment nipple eventually made the leather strap hole wider and the first time I realised this I was drying a wine glass with a dish cloth and my watch went flying across the kitchen ... thankfully ( amazingly ) landing on a spare dining room chair seat foam inner that I had forgot to put away ..... I sold it on eBay actually stating the flaw and the reason I was selling it ( to help finance a new bracelet ) expecting to get a few quid for it ... and someone STILL bought it for £150 !!!


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> That's me. :laughing2dw:


 :rofl:

I would buy a Tudor tomorrow if it wasn't for that hour hand!!

No matter how many times I try to look past it, I still think it is hideous, and I know I couldn't live with it.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

I recently got a Tudor Black Bay Heritage...Love it... Really comfy to wear too. I id have a Rolex Seadweller 16600..T.B.H. I was a little "underwhelmed" by it!

It was a nice watch of course, but "personally" I didnt feel comfy wearing a 5 grand watch. so I I sold it for what I bought it for...of course! If Id kept it, it would be worth more now...but hey ho!

I like this Heritage so much, im thinking of getting the Black Bay 58 sometime.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> You are the Speedy Gonzalez of the watch forum.... LOL ....
> 
> View attachment 18682
> 
> ...


 Interesting you say this as it seems exactly the same experience as mine (Aside from the wine glass!) Change of the watch strap and the watch is excellent, very accurate and very comfortable to wear. I have had no problems with it.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

ZenArcade said:


> Interesting you say this as it seems exactly the same experience as mine (Aside from the wine glass!) Change of the watch strap and the watch is excellent, very accurate and very comfortable to wear. I have had no problems with it.


 Yep , fantastic watch ... just did not suit my wrist shape ... but would always recommend. I love my Omega Seamster 300M , it fits perfectly for me , but honestly the BB is a more attractive watch....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Richard734 said:


> So I was having a good 'watch Porn' internet session this morning, and I seem to find myself much preferring Tudor over Rolex (but Omega over both  )
> 
> is just me or are Tudor making the nicer looking watches out of the 2? Ignoring price and the other bits, simply to look at I think they are winning.


 If Tudor are winning then so are Rolex given it's a Rolex brand!


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

JoT said:


> If Tudor are winning then so are Rolex given it's a Rolex brand!


 With the curious exception ( and possibly others ) of the US market in the late 2000s ... when Rolex pulled Tudor from that market altogether for strategic reasons and to avoid the "X3 effect". [ The now infamous example of BMW introducing a model that once sales figures were analysed seemed only logically to be competing at a cheaper price to one other vehicle ,,,, their own X5 ].


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

I still think my Pelagos is one of the best divers watches you buy?? Titanium build, lume like a torch and an extremely easy to read watch face


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Incidentally, Tudor do also have some non diver options. (Just in case you'd forgotten)





































etc,etc


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

odyseus10 said:


> I still think my Pelagos is one of the best divers watches you buy?? Titanium build, lume like a torch and an extremely easy to read watch face


 I would have to agree with this ... Its a serious dive watch and has unique appeal amongst it competitors... a tad too big for me but fabulous watch.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Incidentally, Tudor do also have some non diver options. (Just in case you'd forgotten)
> 
> 
> 
> etc,etc


 Really like the look of that one, it's a beautiful watch. (Corguet have a £70 version but I managed to hold back from buying it, must stick to the real things. :nono: :laughing2dw: )

I'm in the middle of saving (well actually could really afford it now if needed but want to save a bit more first) for what would be my grail watch, never really seen myself as a Rolex person, although I do like the look of the explorer, but originally was looking at omegas, first Deville, then the moon watch, but have now come down to most likely getting a Tudor, I like the size of the Black Bay 58, think it would suit my wrist size better better, although I have seen another watch that has kinda grab me and may end up with it. It's the new Baume et Mercier Clifton Baumatic, Cadran Blue, 5 day power reserve chronometer, it looks stunning.

But just on Tudor V Rolex, Tudor for me.

*

*


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Graham60 said:


> (Corguet have a £70 version but I managed to hold back from buying it, must stick to the real things. :nono: :laughing2dw: )


 Interesting story on Corguet.... Although they behave as untouchable in copying others IP rights.... they rowed back pretty sharpish on their use of the exact same Tudor rose on the crowns of some of their homages/copies a couple of years ago. They replaced it with a coloured crown ends on the BB copies.....


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Interesting story on Corguet.... Although they behave as untouchable in copying others IP rights.... they rowed back pretty sharpish on their use of the exact same Tudor rose on the crowns of some of their homages/copies a couple of years ago. They replaced it with a coloured crown ends on the BB copies.....


 I see, didn't know that. I suppose once you start copying Tudor's own trademark Rose Logo/emblem, whether on the crown or on the dial, then it starts to become more of a copy/fake than a homage.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Graham60 said:


> Really like the look of that one,


 My preference would be this in 36mm size.










£1290.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> My preference would be this in 36mm size.
> 
> 
> 
> £1290.


 Yeah that's a lovely one too, is that the same one as @mcb2007 has? Really liked the look of that one.


----------



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

The more I look, the more I am drawn to the Ranger now. I think it looks a lot nicer than the standard explorer. It has been the same since 2014, I wonder how long before a refresh version comes out?


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> My preference would be this in 36mm size.
> 
> 
> 
> £1290.


 That is georgeous.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

Bonzodog said:


> That is georgeous.


 I tried one of these on recently and can confirm they are amazing for the money. My only nit-pick was the blued hands tend to reflect light in odd ways and just looked weird at some angles... if the hands were black ... it would have been pretty much perfect for me. Bracelet quality outstanding by the way ....


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> I tried one of these on recently and can confirm they are amazing for the money. My only nit-pick was the blued hands tend to reflect light in odd ways and just looked weird at some angles... if the hands were black ... it would have been pretty much perfect for me. Bracelet quality outstanding by the way ....


 Just been checking the price,seems excellent value for money to me,oh dear another one to hid from er in doors


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Any one tried for a discount on Tudor,when I bought my Rolex years back there was no chance.


----------



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

It is worth checking if your employer does voucher discounts for your preferred AD.

i can get 10% off vouchers for some of the local ones, so £1k costs £900, i am assuming that if I agreed a price with an AD, but need to wait till 'monday' To move some cash - there shouldn't be a problem with me paying in AD gift vouchers


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

North Flag for me please, over anything from Rolex.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Richard734 said:


> It is worth checking if your employer does voucher discounts for your preferred AD.
> 
> i can get 10% off vouchers for some of the local ones, so £1k costs £900, i am assuming that if I agreed a price with an AD, but need to wait till 'monday' To move some cash - there shouldn't be a problem with me paying in AD gift vouchers


 Employer :laugh: I've been retired seven years.


----------



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

Check you old company pension benefits? I worked for Barclays for years, and they still offer staff bens to retirees.

Its worth looking around, maybe SAGA have a scheme? :laughing2dw:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Graham60 said:


> Yeah that's a lovely one too, is that the same one as @mcb2007 has? Really liked the look of that one.


 It certainly is


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

mcb2007 said:


> It certainly is
> 
> View attachment 18710


 Yeah, that's the one I remember, just love the white dial and blue hands / Indices. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Tudor v Rolex? Why are Rolex in defence? What case have Tudor to bring?

id expect they are both reconcilable

why would they be at logger heads?

I'd expect Tudor to accept a quiet refined understated settlement.

Rolex may plea bargain?

And are likely to win...



mcb2007 said:


> It certainly is
> 
> View attachment 18710


 nice

at least someone on the forum has a bit of taste eh


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Graham60 said:


> Yeah, that's the one I remember, just love the white dial and blue hands / Indices. :thumbsup:


 he cant afford to put the heating on


----------



## BigTT (Jul 23, 2019)

Thanks for starting this thread. I had forgotten about Tudor and having looked on their website, £2600 for a really nice watch has definitely peaked my interest and made me consider raising my budget slightly.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Richard734 said:


> Check you old company pension benefits? I worked for Barclays for years, and they still offer staff bens to retirees.
> 
> Its worth looking around, maybe SAGA have a scheme? :laughing2dw:


 I used to work for an American company,they wouldn't give you a spot if they had measles .


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Bonzodog said:


> I used to work for an American company,they wouldn't give you a spot if they had measles .


 I worked for an American company that gave out service awards at 5 years.

They also announced redundancies at the drop of a hat too.


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Turpinr said:


> I worked for an American company that gave out service awards at 5 years.
> 
> They also announced redundancies at the drop of a hat too.


 When I got close to my twenty five years service,they moved the goal post to thirty years.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

Bonzodog said:


> When I got close to my twenty five years service,they moved the goal post to thirty years.


 That was good of them.

My 5 year award was a butter dish or something equally mundane.

They did have a fairly good final salary scheme though and I only worked there 6 years.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nigelp said:


> Tudor v Rolex? Why are Rolex in defence? What case have Tudor to bring?
> 
> id expect they are both reconcilable
> 
> why would they be at logger heads?


 Any supposed conflict is probably confined to watch forum posts or sales staff in ADs. You get the odd thread on a forum (not this one) where someone has bought a Tudor and claims that it is to all intents a Rolex with a different badge and therefore a far wiser purchase. Then you get the response from Rolex owners that the Tudor is owned by Rolex but does not use Rolex parts and overall is just a cheaper model sold as Tudor as Rolex would not deal in that market segment. Maybe some sales staff like to push the idea that "it is really a Rolex but just has a different badge"


----------



## JonnyOldBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

richy176 said:


> Maybe some sales staff like to push the idea that "it is really a Rolex but just has a different badge"


 Or maybe sales staff like to push the idea that "it is sort of like a Rolex , only one that you can actually buy". Every time I overhear a sales attempt in my local Goldsmiths to sell a Tudor ( and its of late almost every time I am in there ) it always involves the line " .... and of course they are actually available , you can walk out of here today with this watch , whereas *****'s up the mall will just tell you you may get a watch in a year or so etc etc " Seems to work......


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Quite taken with the 1926,but what is this in store only nonsense .


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bonzodog said:


> Quite taken with the 1926,but what is this in store only nonsense .


 That's what you did in 1926, went into a shop and bought something. Quite a novelty in today's world.


----------



## alan1219 (Oct 1, 2019)

I think that's really difficult but perhaps Tudor just clinches it, I've had boiled it down to their closest equivalents:

bb58 > submariner

Rolex explorer > bb36

daytona > bb chrono

bb GMT > Rolex GMT (this ones controversial but I like the matte coloured bezel)

I think each have strengths and I'd say you need to consider precisely what it is you're after when deciding one or the other. Nowadays though I find myself pining over Rolexes from the early 2000s - the explorer 36mm and the GMT without supercase. :wub:


----------

